# Do you get funny looks when you buy certain makeup?



## Nox (Jun 3, 2008)

Do any of you get funny looks whenever you are buying certain things, especially in certain shades?  Have you ever been discouraged from buying something just the store attendant or makeup artist presumed (maybe wrongfully) that it wouldn't look good on you?  

I remember one experience, walking into a MAC store, and I was going specifically for Hue Lipstick.  The first MA who I encountered didn't really assist me so much as she peered over my shoulder to inform me that I shouldn't be wearing 'Hue'.  Now, the first thing that came to mind was: "How does this person know who or what I am buying this lipstick for?"  I kinda brushed off her remark by not acknowledging it.  But then she followed me around the store as I was trying to browse the new collection, (and ruining my shopping experience I might add) all the while repeating that she doesn't think I would look good wearing 'Hue'.  At this point, I can no longer block her out as that was obviously putting her off.  I told her, "Don't concern yourself with my personal choice, if I need some help, I'll call for someone.  Thanks."  I thought it was very polite but yet strong.  And this young lady was acting like I took a dump in her purse or something, LOL.  She must have had a bad day, or woke up crabby.

But have any of you ladies (and gents) had an experience like that, when you were discouraged from buying something before you even had a chance to sample it, all because a store attendant thought you should not be wearing it?  Do you think it's helpful in some cases, or do you think that it impinges on someone else's personal taste and style?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jun 4, 2008)

Thankfully this has never happened to me because I wouldn't be so nice.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 4, 2008)

I got the same thing with 3N. The MUA looked at me really funny when I told him  already had Hue and he had the nerve to recommend Chestnut with it.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes!! From a customer's standpoint, it's so annoying when MAs do that! No one should have to justify why they like/wear a certain color. It's all about personal preference, like you said. 

When I run into that scenario, I usually just say, "It's for my makeup kit". Or if I'm feeling sassy, I'll jokingly say, "but I like this color. don't you want this sale?" Either way, it usually gets them to leave me be, lol.

Just my two cents


----------



## nunu (Jun 4, 2008)

I was looking at comet blue (dazzleglass) and my friend gave me a weird look :s


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 4, 2008)

What that MUA should have done is say "if you like that color, may I suggest___" in whatever nude that she thought was appropriate and if you still went with Hue, that would be on you, not follow you around the store and bug you. It must have been quiet in the store for her to be surrounding you.

I like it when the MUA say like maybe Haux might be chalky on your skin but you could try it and not think of their damn sales of you returning it because you probably would go back to them because they were right.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 4, 2008)

It has happened on occasion.  I love how you handled that girl, though.  That was Perfection!


----------



## f!erce (Jun 5, 2008)

wow.  the nerve of people!  That hasnt ever happened to me, usually when I go to MAC its either too crowded for them to give you that much attention or I go in and rattle off my list so fast that they dont have time to suggest anything.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 5, 2008)

It always happens the OTHER way round for me...talking me into buying things that I don't want or that i wasn't there to purchase in the first place. I kind of love them for that, cos it's nice to see people doing their job but if they push it too much it can be like "...okay, enough" lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 5, 2008)

i was actually thinking about this the other day
like what if a makeup artist needed to stock up on a foundation shade and got one like 5 shades darker than them... the MA would probably think 'wtf' because most of them probably wont even ask if they are a makeup artist or whatever

ive never been in that situation though


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 5, 2008)

i get it mainly from co-workers who are surprised that i buy so much make-up and the variety of colors. i tell them to just experiment and they too can pull it off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as far as mua's go i usually tell them what i want and that i am not afraid of anything and feel i look good in anything (except red lips) and we go from there. 
i do commend you for your response. if i was there i definitely would've been your cheering section. go on girl!


----------



## Nox (Jun 5, 2008)

Some of your responses also got me thinking, many of us on here are real MAC aficionados, even makeup artists, or simply avid collectors.  I don't think it's fair for attendants to assume that the customer is not knowledgeable about the product, especially if he/she picked up something that they don't agree with them wearing.  I mean, it's not a big deal in the grand scheme of things, but this tends to be a repeating occurrence at the store I go to in my area, so it gets tiring and I've avoided shopping there as often I would like.

Before when I was not into as much makeup a few years ago, I would have just walked away feeling bad.  But now that I have more confidence in my choices and what's available, I am pretty stubborn about listening to a stranger's opinion.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 6, 2008)

I really hope I dont do this... cos my face is quite expressive - unintentionally, I swear!   But a few times I have had ppl coming in to ask for shades that are like way too dark for them (in terms of founation/concealer) - like on Sat a blatent NW20 came and asked for a NC40 studio finish for undereye bags... I was like sorry, which shade?  Erm... thats the shade I have on right now! But she was convinced and in the end bought it - even after trying it on her hand... 

Another time, a girl wanted to buy her friend Pro longwear after saying her friend doesnt wear lipstick at all... I wasnt sure and she looked at my face and said 'u dont look convinced' - I like to be honest and said it might be too dry for her and recommended her VG5 ls instead.  

But I would never have a prob with what colours in e/s or l/s ppl go for... there should be no boundaries with that IMO! 

But omg... sorry you were followed around by that MA and had her opinion inflicted upon u!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 6, 2008)

That happened to me once, but I wasn't picking out something for myself, but a friend. I was giving her ideas that she might like to try [she was looking for a shadow to use on her brows] and I picked up a few colors for her to look at. There was one in particular that she really liked so she was about to try it and the MA kept insisting "No, no. It's too red for her" wtf JUST LET HER TRY IT! If she likes it, she likes it. She said it about five freaking times. My friend could see that I was annoyed, she thought it was funny, but she was annoyed too. We were both really surprised that I didn't give her some words because I was very pregnant and very hormonal at the time. LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 6, 2008)

This happened to me once. I wanted to try on Hug Me lipstick, and she kept telling me I probably shouldn't try it because of the yellow tones in my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up not trying it on that day because she said the same thing like 3 times and I gave up.

Later that day while I was still shopping, the same MA colormatched me alllllllllll wrong. OOOOkay.

I ended up getting Hug Me awhile later....it isn't a bad shade on me, just hard to show up is all.


----------



## Madonna (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_This happened to me once. I wanted to try on Hug Me lipstick, and she kept telling me I probably shouldn't try it because of the yellow tones in my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up not trying it on that day because she said the same thing like 3 times and I gave up._

 

I went through the exact same thing! I bought Hug Me anyway and it ended up being one of my all time favorite l/s.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had a few of those experiences at MAC also. But the worst was actually in a Sephora here in Cali when Bare Escentuals was getting really popular. I walked in the store to color match and purchase the set, and the sales woman "informed" me that mineral foundations make black skin "ashy" and I should try a line that specializes in darker skin tones. Normally I am a straight to default person, but I was actually so shocked by her bluntness that I just laughed and went about my shopping. It ended up that the deeper tones were too DARK for my complexion... and not at all ashy.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 7, 2008)

That never happend to me. I know a lot of the MA's at the MAC counter I goto. They know what I like & i'm very verbal if I don't like something or my facial expressions says it all. LOL

I feel so bad this happed to you. But you handled yourself with class. 
Try to get to know 1 MA. He or she will get to know your likes & dislikes.


----------



## jardinaires (Jun 7, 2008)

well when i was younger i had a sort of un-amusing situation with a MA.. i was probably 13 or 14, walked up to the MAC counter looking for an eye shadow i had really liked the previous time i visited.. i was so in love with MAC cosmetics, even at such a young age, i viewed the MAs as these glamorous people who must live their entire lives with beautiful makeup and contoured eyes and perfectly applied false eye lashes.. well, this bitchy little MA walks herself over to where i'm standing, gives me a once-over, and sort of smirks.. "would you like me to do your eyes for you? our eyeliner is the blackest you can get anywhere" and i sort of laughed, oh, haha, yeah honey.. my t-shirt is black.. this must mean i want you to emo me out.. anyways.. i told her what i was looking for, and yeah she helped me but she did so with this sort of "i'm better than you" saunter and when she told me the total it looked like she expected me to pull a wadded up ball of 1s out of my pocket and be all shocked at "how expensive it is"

i HATE the MAs like that. now that i'm older, when i encounter MAs or for that matter anyone like that, i do not take the attitude. MAC is a fun place to be and shop, and just because you work there you do NOT shit stardust as some people seem to think.


----------



## doniad101 (Jun 7, 2008)

Haha, I loved the way you handled the situation. I was discouraged about quite a few things at MAC lol. I was like dang ya'll, I just want to buy this stuff, lol. I was discouraged to buy Jellybabe lipgelee...even though it is a staple for me...lol...the MA was like, you'll look better in "moist"...lol, but thats not the look I was going for!! haha! In addition, I took my friend in there and the lady was matching her skintone to the foundation and said she was an NC40...we both looked at each other and in the mirror and the foundation shade was too light...the lady got a serious attitude b/c we corrected her...Comes to prove that my friend is an NC42...lol. If i were to tell you the other occasions, I'll write a book! LOL. Other than MAC, no other counter has done that...what a shame, lol.


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_well when i was younger i had a sort of un-amusing situation with a MA.. i was probably 13 or 14, walked up to the MAC counter looking for an eye shadow i had really liked the previous time i visited.. i was so in love with MAC cosmetics, even at such a young age, i viewed the MAs as these glamorous people who must live their entire lives with beautiful makeup and contoured eyes and perfectly applied false eye lashes.. well, this bitchy little MA walks herself over to where i'm standing, gives me a once-over, and sort of smirks.. "would you like me to do your eyes for you? our eyeliner is the blackest you can get anywhere" and i sort of laughed, oh, haha, yeah honey.. my t-shirt is black.. this must mean i want you to emo me out.. anyways.. i told her what i was looking for, and yeah she helped me but she did so with this sort of "i'm better than you" saunter and when she told me the total it looked like she expected me to pull a wadded up ball of 1s out of my pocket and be all shocked at "how expensive it is"

i HATE the MAs like that. now that i'm older, when i encounter MAs or for that matter anyone like that, i do not take the attitude. MAC is a fun place to be and shop, and *just because you work there you do NOT shit stardust as some people seem to think*._

 
Preach on! 

I have this MA who repeatedly tells me I cannot wear any lipliner besides Currant (which I ended up buying but is too dark and strong for me!) and Chestnut because it won't show up on me (NW45). She likes that same ultra bold liner and pink lipstick but that's not me! Well I have had my eye on Lush-n-Lilac for a while now and bought it against her approval. Wore it into MAC today when I went to buy something and she complimented my lip (which was just the liner and a gloss). Hmmm.....


----------



## pennybeau (Jun 7, 2008)

Thankfully, I haven't had to be in this situation yet. 

The MAs at my counter are always encouraging about anything I decide to get, but they usually always try to get me to buy more and more and more...


----------



## damsel (Jun 7, 2008)

i never had any strange looks from any mua. i usually look around the store for a while then let them know what i want, get it and leave. i don't limit myself to certain colors, i wear and do whatever i want makeup-wise. it's not the artist's job to judge your choices, but to assist you if you indicate you need it. with all that said all the mac makeup artist i've met have been really cool & helpful and that's prob why i haven't had any problems.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_What that MUA should have done is say "if you like that color, may I suggest___" in whatever nude that she thought was appropriate and if you still went with Hue, that would be on you, not follow you around the store and bug you. It must have been quiet in the store for her to be surrounding you.

I like it when the MUA say like maybe Haux might be chalky on your skin but you could try it and not think of their damn sales of you returning it because you probably would go back to them because they were right._

 
Very good point.  I think with the way many of us layer our cosmetics, the MUA does not know what combination of lip products she would be using to create an exciting lip look.


----------



## jardinaires (Jun 7, 2008)

i think some MAs look at it as them providing a "service" to the "unknowing general public" when it comes to color selections.. when i go to a new counter out of state or in another city when i travel, occasionally i'll get people trying to pitch products to me that i either already own or already decided against. they don't seem to understand that just because i might come in with no makeup on wearing a sweatshirt and unstyled hair, i do know what i like and i know a thing or two about makeup myself, i'm not some idiot who wandered in off the street that thinks they're at a max factor counter, looking for pictures of carmen electra. i love when you develop a relationship with your MAs and they know what foundation you like and what color you'll need, what your favorite finishes of eye shadow are or even just a particular color you love to wear. when you find a good MA you've found a good representative of MAC that can treat you with respect just for being a customer in their store. all these people trying to force their makeup opinions on you, they aren't in my opinion properly representing the company's reputation for supporting diversity and abstract views on beauty.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't get this at MAC, but at Sephora all the f-ing time. To the point where I had to start complaining to corporate. I told them the next time (if there is a next time) I shop Sephora, it'll be online, b/c I'm sick of their SAs assuming all their customers are idiots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But you handled that so wonderfully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If stuff like that happens to me again, I'll say something similar to what you did.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Ms.August~365* 

 
_I've had a few of those experiences at MAC also. But the worst was actually in a Sephora here in Cali when Bare Escentuals was getting really popular. I walked in the store to color match and purchase the set, and the sales woman "informed" me that mineral foundations make black skin "ashy" and I should try a line that specializes in darker skin tones. Normally I am a straight to default person, but I was actually so shocked by her bluntness that I just laughed and went about my shopping. It ended up that the deeper tones were too DARK for my complexion... and not at all ashy._

 

Geez that was pretty offensive of her! I would of been rather ticked off!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 9, 2008)

never to me.... but I have to say that about 98% of the time I walk into MAC or at the MAC counter... I'm full on 4 to 5 blended e/s... so NO ONE ever says that might not work for me.  
If I went in for something... It's me who is shelling out the cash for it... even if I change my mind when I get home... it's up to me.

I like your response tho... and she had no right to say anything to you about the color choice.... how did she know you don't blend your l/s or something???


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Ms.August~365* 

 
_I've had a few of those experiences at MAC also. But the worst was actually in a Sephora here in Cali when Bare Escentuals was getting really popular. I walked in the store to color match and purchase the set, and the sales woman "informed" me that mineral foundations make black skin "ashy" and I should try a line that specializes in darker skin tones. Normally I am a straight to default person, but I was actually so shocked by her bluntness that I just laughed and went about my shopping. It ended up that the deeper tones were too DARK for my complexion... and not at all ashy._

 
WHAT!!!! wow.... i heard something like that from a sales girl( I called her a sales guy cause her "matching" of my skin tone was OFFFFFFFF!  But she told me that using the small Kabuki(sp) brush would make the prouct look ashy on me... and that I should use the full face one....


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, that actually happened when I went to pick up Pink Grapefruit and Sci-Fi-Delity.  Only once I paired those two did it change to the "MA Seal of Approval".  But before it was trying to get my to switch to something more neutral since this is a bronzing collection.

Then the same MA had the nerve to insist that I should get one of the blushes which I felt was too bright (I love purple, but the sheen was INTENSE).  When I told her that she told me "No, it's not too bright."  Then I just kind of stopped and slowly turned to her and said "It's too bright".  That was the end of that conversation.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_something more neutral since this is a bronzing collection._

 
what BS??!!  She needs to read her notes again and understand that yeah NSF is about flesh tones and beiges etc but that most certainly doesnt exclude WOC?!?   I think NSF is one of the more WOC friendly collections! 

I was at Shu U the other day and was told a lipgloss similar to Love Nectar was too light for me and at Guerlain got told to look at brown lipsticks rather than corals because it was more in harmony with my (brown) skintone.  Right, ok. 

I mean fair enough, tell me you prefer A shade to B on me, but dont fabricate rules about what colour suits me and what doesnt in your opinion... 

I actually find it funny and just brush off comments like that!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 9, 2008)

The only time I got a strange look was when I was considering buying Gesso. She explained to me that it can come off gray and  lot of people don't like it (white or black.)  But she never said, "don't buy it." And once I told her that I use matte whites to base my dark mattes to make them "neon-ish" she was totally down with my game plan.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 10, 2008)

^^  The funny thing is that everything rang up on the register as "bronzing" (which is also printed on the receipt).  I think that's why she was trying to get me to go for the two brownish lip products.


----------



## vogueBLACK (Jun 11, 2008)

I love MAC, but I hate going to my local MAC counter because the MA's ALWAYS stare me down. Even when I ask a question or ask for suggestions, they just look me over. And I'm like WTF, can I please have some quality customer service, and tell your coworker to stop ice grillin' me! lol 

My makeup is usually blended pretty well, right shades and flattering colors... and I know well enough about MAC cosmetics, so I don't know what the problem is. Now I just go with my list already in hand and keep it moving.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 11, 2008)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's horrible to hear.


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 11, 2008)

this is really disconcerning to me because i think in this day and age you can make almost any color work on almost any skin color if you use the right technique...... i think the only "rule" written in stone is that your foundation should match you skin......other than that it all about expression of self!!!!! These MA/sales people need to get wit it or get lost!!!!


----------



## User49 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm and MA and I would never jump in and tell someone this will or wont look good on you. If they asked me 'what do you think' then i would be honest about it, but if a customer was just browsing then i would approach them and see if they wanted any help. That has to be the worst way to approach a customer lol! Instead of 'hi what can i help you with'... 'hi that colour wont look good on you!???" wow. what was it her first day?? Even a customer myself  I would have been annoyed by this behavior. I think what you said was good because it was polite and got the point across! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next time you want to just browse come to our store lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx

And yeah it's quite disheartening that people seem to feel that they are being stared out and discourage to browse because one of the good things I thought Mac had going for them is that they aren't 'pushy' like benefit or some of the other make up brands. we are even trained up to make sure that if someone is just in the mood for browsing then we leave them to it because some people shop by looking and trying things on and being indecisive and then finally making their mind up and thats fine (lol thats how I shop anyway! Coming back to something a million times and i always get the suspicion security are thinking i'm nicking because i spend so long making my mind up lol!) So you know just do your thing and browse, maybe some ma's are just money hungry...


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 12, 2008)

As a MUA, if i see someone buying a lipstick that i don't think would look great on them, i'll use the RIGHT line and suggest something else that will look similar, but will complement them more. If i let a customer talk out with something that dosen't comp them at all, i feel as if I'm not doing my job.
MAs shouldn't be rude, but neither should customers, after all, we work for YOU, which most people have forgotten.


----------



## mrsgray (Jun 13, 2008)

ok I've been reading the responses and I have to be honest the first thing that came to mind was "I wish a bit** would" I have zero patience and I can also be very blunt so I probably would have said something along the lines of "Did I ask you" to that chick. But I also don't like to be followed around or pressured. I've also been told I'm very headstrong and once I make up my mind the President of the United States couldn't sway me. 

My only makeup experience I've ran across at Mac is, I was one of two customers in the store one morning. This chick comes out the back rolling her eyes like she couldn't be bothered. So being the blunt person that I am I told her "don't come over here with your shyt don't stank attitude" NOT TODAY. No exaggeration, I can't stand people being rude for no reason or acting as if they are better than anybody else. I truly believe in the saying the grass is NOT always greener on the other side. Anyway, she said "oh no, it's not you" to which I replied "I know it ain't me, thus why you not about to take out whatever IT is out on me" Once she realized that she probably shouldn't have judged MY book by it's cover she made close to a $100 sale. We even joked around a little and I got her to smile. And she told me, "you look very sweet and innocent on the outer exterior, but you straight HOOD" and I said "why, thank you" ROFLOL My husband says I have looks that could kill so he always encourages me to smile at all times. LMAO

That was the actual Mac store. Normally I go to the Mac counter and they are usually friendly because my cousin works at the perfume counter right behind them and they all know each other and she probably has warned them all that I'm not wrap too tight. lolol (for those that don't know what "wrap to tight" means, it just means she told them I was a little crazy) 

Sorry so winded but stuff like this gets under my skin. Discouranged? Hell no. Pissed? To the point of pisstivity. LOL If I had been in the original posters position, I probably would have done something like get the chick to pull all these products for me..I'm talking a couple hundred dollars worth of stuff only to change my mind at the register and tell her "I didn't like your attitude today so now you've worked for your check". I know, evil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 13, 2008)

^lmaooooooooo haha I love your attitude chick.  I've never had these experiences happen to me, whatever I ask for at the counter and store they just give it to me with no hesitation lol.  I never got anything I wasn't able to work with, like someone else said we can make almost any color work for us, so the attitude from the MA is unnecessary.


----------



## bsquared (Jun 17, 2008)

Followed u around? Oh no! I would have walked out. I'm the kind of customer that doesn't like to be helped until I ask for it, like ask me if I need help and I'll say no thank you and go on about my business until I need you. Following me around is a big no-no. Thankfully that hasn't happened to me in a MAC or any other makeup store.

I went to a MAC counter in a department store the day after christmas one year and I was prepared to do a major e/s haul with my new gift card when a MUA pissed me off. I guess my hooded sweatshirt and freshwashed face made her think that I didn't know anything about makeup. i also wasn't testing out any colors that day b/c I knew exactly what I wanted from previous trips. The very first color I asked for her to have at the counter waiting for me was Crystal Avalanche and she scrunches up her face, folds her arms in disapproval and says "Oh, that color is no good for you." Puzzled, I looked up at her like, are you serious? And she is still giving me this big frowny face. Then she says, "It won't show up well on your skintone." Now, usually when a MUA has this type of attitude about about a color for me they offer to test it on my hand or suggest another color but this woman was just flat out had a "No, you can't have it" attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I was very bothered by her attitude and could feel myself getting pissed off, so I stepped back from the e/s display and walked away from her and down to another MUA at the register and asked her for the Crystal Avalanche. She handled my transaction with a smile while the MUA looked on. That was the first time MUA said something like that to me, but it wasn't the last. So, these days I just say that I do makeup and I know what colors I need for my kit-- even though I know they're all just for me, I don't feel like the drama.

Oh, and I always get funny looks from friends when I buy e/s . . . they just don't get it, so I ignore them and buy what I need.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_MAC is a fun place to be and shop, and just because you work there *you do NOT shit stardust* as some people seem to think._

 
lmao i love that part


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 19, 2008)

that's a horrible experience to have! luckily i go to the MAC in square one and have been helped by 3 or 4 MAs there and they have all been really helpful and pleasant. i went in one time DEAD set on getting Myth and I asked the girl for it cuz i wanted to try it on. So she said ok myth might be a little too light on you but here you go. then she gave me hue and was like try that one too. so i try myth and lo and behold it's way too light. and the one she picked out was perfect. i hope you find a good MA to deal with in future!


----------



## creme.delefemme (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope it doesn't happen to me anytime soon!I like for a MA to suggest and not so much discourage.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 20, 2008)

It's disappointing to read this because you would think someone who works at *MAC* of all places would encourage and embrace that someone is stepping out of the box and trying new colors.

I once was looking for a blush and I pointed out a bright orange cream blush (dunno the name) and the MA said she didn't think it would look good on me but let me try it on. At first I thought she just didn't think I could pull of a bright color like that but once I tried it on I realized that wasn't the case. It really did look bad. But that is a bit different from what you're describing. My MA/SA wasn't rude about it, she just knew it wouldn't look too great on my skin and it wouldn't be the look I was going for.


----------



## MirrorWhorexD (Jun 20, 2008)

well, they try to discourage you from buying colors that don't "match" you, since if you decide it doesn't look good, you'd have to return it. and all returned items go in the trash.

i wouldn't have been able to be so polite though.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jul 22, 2008)

ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMMMMAAAOOOO I was laughing from the minute I started reading your response. You may be a little mean but I feel like you are 100% correct. I mean we go to MAC as consumers loving the products they have to offer...help me if I ask but the ultimate choice is up to me and as stated earlier the purchase could be for your kit, a friend or loved one, or maybe you just like over the top looks!!! Its still my CHOICE at the end of the day.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 22, 2008)

I have never had this happen to me, i usually see what I want online and come in with a list and they gave me wtv i want. They also helped me try  everything out (which usually looks good)

But the thing is ... the first time i went into MAC i went looking okay , i guess my NY hat tipped way too much over to the side didnt help and made me look hoodish...noone asked me if i wanted any help , noone even acknowledged me .. probably thinking i wasn't going to buy anything. I did not go back in that store for 7 months. I only went again after watching scandalousbeauty's videos on foundation , so  I went back .. no makeup ... and this MA really did not seem all that interested in helping me .. she seemed like she wanted to be sitting down , infront of the window looking in space .. she was not very helpful. Nor did she even try to test the colours on me. I went back the next week to get the colours and I got the most fantastic MA ever, she literally walked around with me for 2 hours , testing foundations, fafi  stuff , lipsticks EVERYTHING ... and I bought $500 worth of stuff while all the other MAs looked on. Now everytime I go in there 3 at one time would ask me if i need help because they know i have the money, which should not be the case ... not everyone is going to have the money to buy a whole set of stuff. They may just have enough for one eyeshadow but that doesnt mean people should be looked down on .. it's ridiculous, But i guess it is man kind and they all probably had bad experiences with people who just come in there , get their makeup done and leave .. so I cant blame them

What has me ... is everytime I go in there with makeup on ... customers are always asking me my opinion on the makeup or asking me if i work there .. when it is mad obvious my bright pink top and jeans .. aint quite the uniform .. hmm (p.s. i find it flattering)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

When I bought Fever blush the M.A. gave me a look and then asked if I was an m.a. because the blush is so dark.  I said no, I just know how to use it...sparingly.   It looks great on me but it takes just a tad.


----------



## cindel25 (Aug 6, 2008)

In Sephora, yes which is why buy online..


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 6, 2008)

i got my makeup done for homecoming at merle norman because there is not a mac store or counter near me and i dont like lancome, my makeup was gorgeous exept the foundation i told the ma it was too dark for me did she listen??? NO!!! argh! i walked out with my face red not because i was angry but because my foundation was too dark and reddish i didint get that mad because i was having a good day and bc she had done a great job on the rest of my makeup but cmon now :s


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 6, 2008)

I hate it when that happens.  I sometimes get similar reactions if I want to buy something other than neutral/bronze shades.  And I like everything from bright, bold, to natural.  I make my own rules and buy what I want!


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 6, 2008)

These stories make me so irate…if the ma bothered to ask you a couple questions instead of making a judgments she could have been helpful in finding you what you wanted…I work for MAC and I hope I am never like this to ppl…we are encouraged to investigate and build a rapport with our customers so that we can be helpful not bitchy and annoying…if I think something is going to look crappy I always suggest other things but hey what I think looks shitty, someone might really like…that’s why I am a demo whore I always want ppl to try things so they see what it looks like…all returns are trashed but more importantly if someone lives further away I don’t want to sell something to n e one that they have to make a journey to return…I know this is going to sound lame but my job is to have you come into Mac and have a good experience leave with something you really enjoy and want to come back…I am getting so tired of all these stories of bitchy MAC employees working at MAC doesn’t make me cool or make me the best ma of all time and I def don’t shit stardust I really don’t know why some MAC employees think they are the shit


So n e who sorry to hear about your crappy experience hopefully it doesn’t happen again


----------



## gooblyglob (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the MAs at my MAC counter recognise me now ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so they don't ask if I need help anymore, only if I want to purchase something


----------

